# Suggestions please



## Angela (Aug 12, 2010)

Could anyone give me some eo suggestions for a nice christmas smelling soap. Id like to get started soon with my hollliday soaping.  Thanks in advance. 8)


----------



## Woodi (Aug 12, 2010)

My customers love peppermint, spearmint, eucalyptus. Some like a titch of lavender in there, even in winter. But I enjoy making spicy ones at Xmas, as if I were baking Christmas cakes: cinnamon, clove, ginger mixes.


----------



## carebear (Aug 12, 2010)

I've found, also, that customers are drawn to christmas NAMES during the holiday season.  So you can attach holiday names to more typical scents.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 12, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> I've found, also, that customers are drawn to christmas NAMES during the holiday season.  So you can attach holiday names to more typical scents.



Exactly,  One of my favorite scents is Very Merry Cranberry from WSP.  So during Christmas it's Very Merry Cranberry and during the summer it's just Cranberry.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2010)

Reindeer Poo from NG is a big seller for me.  I also find that Peppermint sell well for me too.

People like Cranberry, Hollyberry, Apple & Cinnamon, anything that smells or sounds like Christmas.  But keep in mind people still want their standards.


----------

